# Primer "MILESTONE" para MITA!!!!!



## Eugin

¡¡¡YA LLEGASTE, BERNARDITA!!!! 



¡¡¡FELICITACIONES!!!    

La verdad es que es un honor tener entre nosotros a alguien tan joven pero que a la vez, domine con tanta maestría tanto el idioma español como el inglés!! ¡¡GENIA!!

Mil Gracias por cada una de esas 1.000 fabulosas contribuciones!!! 


*Un abrazote!!!*


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!!


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Bernardita!

 *Gracias y abrazos por la buenísima colaboración,

Cuchu
*​


----------



## Mita

¡Muchas gracias a los tres!  
Participando en un foro con personas tan buena onda (y con tantos conocimientos  ) como ustedes, aprender es un placer.


----------



## Monnik

Oye, pues yo no llevo mucho por aquí, pero veo que es una comunidad de verdad...  A diario se aprende algo, y da gusto que sea de gente tan amable como ustedes...   FELICIDADES!!!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES MITA!!! Eres estupenda. 

Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Great ideas, great contribution and great collaboration.  *

*I hope there are 1,000 more!*​ 
. *Happy Postiversary, Mita!* . 
......​


----------



## Philippa

¡Enhorabuena!
Muchas gracias por tu participación, tus aportaciones y tu ayuda en los foros.
¡Feliz postcumpleaños!
¡¿Te sientes viejita, ahora que tienes 1000 posts?!   
Un abrazo desde Reading
Philippa


----------



## VenusEnvy

¡Mi Mititita! Felicidades, gf! Les das tanta apoya a la gente en en el foro de español, y eres tan amabable. Le falta al mundo más personas como tú, chica. Enhorabuena, desde el fundo de mi corazón. ¡Mantengalo así! 

Para ti.


----------



## Mei

*¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ F E L I C I D A D E S ! ! ! !* ​Mei​


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades... ¡y muchas gracias por tus aportaciones!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Rayines

*¡Felicitaciones, Bernardita, por tus contribuciones!*


----------



## Mita

¡Gracias por sus palabras!  (Ya me dio vergüenza...   ). Espero seguir participando y aprendiendo acá con ustedes por mucho tiempo más.


----------



## belén

Felicidades Mita!!! Llegó tarde, *sorry*, pero no quería faltar a esta celebración. Eres una estrella 

Abrazos,
Belén


----------



## ILT

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!  Y sobre todo, muchas gracias por tu colaboración, disponibilidad y buen humor.

Saludos


----------



## Mita

¡Gracias a las dos también, ILT y Belén!  

PD: Be, te queda poco pa' los cuatro mil.


----------



## Metztli

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> *Great ideas, great contribution and great collaboration. *
> 
> *I hope there are 1,000 more!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Happy Postiversary, Mita!* .
> ......​


I've just noticed you guys keep track of others' posts. That's great!

I join the celebration! 

*Congratulations, Mita!!!* 

I love this term used by Fenixpollo... *"Postiversary"*... it's the best way to define it, isn't it?


----------



## araceli

Perdona este mensaje recontraatrasado...pero:
¡Felicitaciones y felicidades por tus buenísimos mensajes, Mita!


----------



## Outsider

_*Muchas felicitaciones, Mita.*_​


----------



## Monnik

Yo también alzo mi copa... Salud!!!


----------



## Mita

¡Gracias!


----------

